

Show HN: Angular Hotkeys – Keyboard shortcuts for your angular apps - chieffancypants
http://chieffancypants.github.io/angular-hotkeys/

======
jtokoph
Looks cool, but the homepage only shows me what's wrong with the current
solutions (markup). I had to dig into the repo to figure out what your
solution entailed.

